# Recently Deleted Folder



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Is there a time limit that deleted shows remain in the Recently Deleted Folder? 
(Or does Recently Deleted just mean Deleted)
Also, I know how to bulk delete the Recently Deleted Folder (highlight the folder and press clear), but is there a way when deleting a show to have it immediately permanently deleted?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Just enable Suggestions, when you have them enabled Recently Deleted is almost always empty, it's just one of those things Tivo's do.
Since I have Suggestions on for all my boxes I've never seen anything last more than the most recent items under 30 minutes in the Recently Deleted folder.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

as the newest shows are deleted, they enter at to the top of the recently deleted folder, and when it's full, the oldest deleted show listed at the bottom of the folder drops off permanently.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Recently deleted does actually just mean deleted and recordings could sit there forever as long as the space is available. There is no way to permanently delete a recording when deleting it from the My Shows list.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks guys, easy enough to bulk delete the Recently Deleted Folder every month or so.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Thanks guys, easy enough to bulk delete the Recently Deleted Folder every month or so.


Or just ignore them since they don't count as space used


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Also, I know how to bulk delete the Recently Deleted Folder (highlight the folder and press clear),


Uh, what? That doesn't work on the Folder for the Recently Deceased Deleted.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I delete items out of there every couple of days, or more, because that's just how weird I am. But part of it is that one time there was some stuff that got auto deleted and, since it starts at the bottom, I lost a couple of things that I was saving in there. I just don't like clutter so if there are 25 or 30 things in there they must go!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sharkster said:


> I delete items out of there every couple of days, or more, because that's just how weird I am. But part of it is that one time there was some stuff that got auto deleted and, since it starts at the bottom, I lost a couple of things that I was saving in there. I just don't like clutter so if there are 25 or 30 things in there they must go!


The easiest way to do a mass delete is to use kmttg.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> The easiest way to do a mass delete is to use kmttg.


I'm glad to know there is a mass-delete function. I've often wondered about that. But, the only thing that gets in the way of that for me is that I, more often than not, tend to have a couple of items 'saved' in the deleted folder. I just do that because it would bug me to save stuff in 'My Shows' so it's a nice place to tuck them away. It's probably quite silly, but that's what I tend to do. 

Now all I have to do is figure out what 'kmttg' is.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

sharkster said:


> Now all I have to do is figure out what 'kmttg' is.


New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sharkster said:


> I'm glad to know there is a mass-delete function. I've often wondered about that. But, the only thing that gets in the way of that for me is that I, more often than not, tend to have a couple of items 'saved' in the deleted folder. I just do that because it would bug me to save stuff in 'My Shows' so it's a nice place to tuck them away. It's probably quite silly, but that's what I tend to do.
> 
> Now all I have to do is figure out what 'kmttg' is.


It's not really a mass delete function, it just lets you permanently delete all the selected items, just like deleting items from a Windows folder.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

lpwcomp said:


> Uh, what? That doesn't work on the Folder for the Recently Deceased Deleted.


It does in Hydra (highlight the Recently Deleted Folder and press clear).
(I'm new to TiVo, so I don't know the previous system)


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

scandia101 said:


> There is no way to permanently delete a recording when deleting it from the My Shows list.


That's not true. Deleting a show in the RDF does delete it permanently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

sharkster said:


> I'm glad to know there is a mass-delete function. I've often wondered about that. But, the only thing that gets in the way of that for me is that I, more often than not, tend to have a couple of items 'saved' in the deleted folder. I just do that because it would bug me to save stuff in 'My Shows' so it's a nice place to tuck them away. It's probably quite silly, but that's what I tend to do.
> 
> Now all I have to do is figure out what 'kmttg' is.


1) It's a more flexible interface via computer (what's that?) to control the (Unix) file structure within TiVos.

2) You'd save lots of time just leaving the RDF be and letting it do its thing automatically together with the TiVo Suggestions folder, as described above. But I get your wanting to semipermanantly "keep" a couple of shows there tagged for future viewing (and hey, it's a free country).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> I'm glad to know there is a mass-delete function. I've often wondered about that. But, the only thing that gets in the way of that for me is that I, more often than not, tend to have a couple of items 'saved' in the deleted folder. I just do that because it would bug me to save stuff in 'My Shows' so it's a nice place to tuck them away. It's probably quite silly, but that's what I tend to do.


Here's something to consider. If you constantly kill off (permanently delete) deleted programs you will always be using the same area of the hard disk. I used to do that and after a year I was having blocking errors on most recordings. After changing the drive, I found the errors went away. I now let the TiVo handle deletions but here's one more tip. I record late night and prime time (about 20 per week). The prime time I delete daily and the primetime I delete after watching on weekends. On Sunday I check my Recently Deleted Recordings folder. I kill the prime time. When there remains about 150 late night programs I usually see some automatic deletions starting. Then I kill off the whole month. This forces a new area of the drive to be used. I only check the Deleted Recordings once a week, and don't have errors when playing recordings. Give it a try. Your hard drive will thank you.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

TishTash said:


> That's not true. Deleting a show in the RDF does delete it permanently.




I said " There is no way to permanently delete a recording when *deleting it from the My Shows list*." The RDF is NOT the My Shows List.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

scandia101 said:


> I said " There is no way to permanently delete a recording when *deleting it from the My Shows list*." The RDF is NOT the My Shows List.


Sorry: Parsed your sentence incorrectly. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

I have a Roamio Pro. I can't seem to see the Recently Deleted folder in KMTTG. I would like to do one batch cleaning of the Recently deleted folder to see if that helps with the Roamio occasionally rebooting. I am one of the ones who have this happening. For those of us having the issue, there are a few potential root causes in the discussions. 

One is the fact that I have a large hard drive (6Tb), however, I've had that for years and it only recently became an issue.

Another is an overloaded Recently deleted folder, potentially related to a large hard drive. For this reason I wanted to wipe it out and see if that improves the condition.

Lastly is a potential relation to the addition of SkipMode. Those of us that have seen the issue had it coincide with the addition of SkipMode. This isn't one I can really do anything about.

Hence my wish to batch clean the recently deleted folder. It's pinned at 1000 shows on the counter. Wondering if there start being issues once you top out that counter. The problem is, on my Roamio, KMTTG does not seem to see my recently deleted folder to be able to clean it out and test the theory. Does the Remote tab in KMTTG only work for Premieres (Series 4)? I think I saw that somewhere. Anyway, any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
-DPF


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DPF said:


> Thanks,
> -DPF


First, TiVo Online is no help.
Next, The Android app on my tablet will allow me to kill programs in that folder.
Last, can you un-delete some? Maybe that will get you to a place where you can kill some.

My best guesses.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

DPF said:


> I have a Roamio Pro. I can't seem to see the Recently Deleted folder in KMTTG.


After firing up kmttg, click on the Remote tab. Then the Deleted tab. Then select the corresponding TiVo in the drop down, click Refresh... select all (i.e., click on the top one, scroll to the bottom, shift+click on that), then click Permanently Delete.

I just tested it on my 3TB Roamio Plus, kmttg v2.4j.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

That's what I thought. I get hung up at the "Select from drop down" step. There's nothing in the drop down to select while in the remote tab. My "Family Room" unit is there as its own tab for the NPL. But nothing in the pull down for the remote tab or deleted.

I'll keep digging.
Thanks,
-DPF


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

So, does ANYTHING under the Remote tab work? e.g. can you get the ToDo list, or Season Passes? Is Deleted the only one that doesn't work? The only other thing I can think of... is for the main program, File->Configure->TiVos, make sure Enable rpc style communications with this TiVo is checked.

I literally just did what you want to do with my Roamio Plus, and my Bolt, using kmttg. Both are NON-Hydra. They are whatever the old interface is called. ie, TiVo software version 20.something, not 21.something. Don't know anything about Hydra, and if this functionality still works with Hydra.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

justen_m said:


> So, does ANYTHING under the Remote tab work? e.g. can you get the ToDo list, or Season Passes? Is Deleted the only one that doesn't work? The only other thing I can think of... is for the main program, File->Configure->TiVos, make sure Enable rpc style communications with this TiVo is checked.
> 
> I literally just did what you want to do with my Roamio Plus, and my Bolt, using kmttg.


That is correct, all I can see is NPL. Nothing in the remote tab because there's nothing in the pull down.

-DPF


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

I got it. Took a mess of reboots, both laptop and TiVo. Some intentional, one not. Kaspersky may have been blocking me as well. But got it cleaned out. Now I can watch and see if this makes a difference. It's been much better the past few months, maybe one reboot a week, but even that makes the wife nuts. Hopefully this takes it back to solid and I'll just have to keep cleaning it out. Even kmttg listed the number of files as out of 1000. I was up to 2800 and had manually deleted a lot.

If this doesn't do it, time to remove streams from one passes, another possible root cause. Then go all Ethernet and drop my last remaining moca connections. Lastly it's try to get TiVo to remove my my skipmode.

We'll see how it goes.
Thanks,
-DPF


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry it took that effort, and that I couldn't help.


----------

